# Spaghetti squash



## Kevin86 (Nov 10, 2017)

So we were just given 5 large football sized spaghetti squash from grandpa’s garden. 

We enjoy these subbed in for spaghetti we use spaghetti sauce everything is fairly typical but I’m looking to shake it up a bit. 

We’re not big on Alfredo sauce with the squash we prefer a tomato base so far. 

My first idea is a jalapeño brusheta sauce on the squash. My question here goes to meat I want to add in as a one dish meal (so not pork chops on the side,etc). Typical with spaghetti you think meatballs (we do have some chicken meatballs we want to try) or ground beef but again typical. So I was thinking that bacon may make it lighter and rustic. Sliced sausage or pulled pork would stay sweet but chopped stewing beef would be fine with the spices and tomatoes. Thoughts?

What do you guys recommend to try to blow minds with spaghetti squash?


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 10, 2017)

I can't say that it blows any minds, but my wife fixed it carbonara style a couple of weeks ago, and that was great.  We've been eating it a lot as spaghetti squash was the most successful crop on the garden this year.  Having some tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kevin86 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2017)

Most of the time I just bake it and serve it tossed with butter, S&P and grated cheese.

I've made both of these and I would make them again.

https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/cheese-spaghetti-squash-gratin-31621

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-loW2Jwoqc

Don't ask how I know this but if you are super lazy you can use ready to serve chicken fingers from the local grocery store deli!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 11, 2017)

Make Italian sausage and peppers, serve it over the squash with shaved parm. 

You could also go Spanish or Mexican, replace the rice with the squash. Use you imagination!


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 11, 2017)

Rick Bayless | Spaghetti Squash “Fideos” with Chipotle, Chorizo, Crema and Avocado

We've made the above before.  There are a lot of other SS fideo recipes if that one doesn't appeal.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2017)

I love spaghetti squash. It is a fun veggie to work with. Just google spaghetti squash recipes and you can come up with more than you can ever cook in a year. Good luck.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 11, 2017)

I hate the texture. My favorite way to serve it is to throw it as far as I can in the bush and hope the deer eat it.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 11, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I hate the texture. My favorite way to serve it is to throw it as far as I can in the bush and hope the deer eat it.



It's my favorite squash because it doesn't taste like most squash.  It has it's own mild flavor which marries well with so many different preparations.  The fact that it *has* texture gives it a step up from most other types of squash.  For me, that's a big plus.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 12, 2017)

This thread is just in time for me.  I recently discovered spaghetti squash and I like it, but I mostly just saute it with some onion and add some parm, butter and spices.  DH will not even try it.  No squash for him unless it zucchini make into zucchini bread/cake.


----------

